# Problem beim installieren?



## MalakEkan (21. Mrz 2007)

Also ich habe jetzt mal JasperReport gedownloadet und habe die .jar Datein in das Plugin Verzeichnis von Eclipse kopiert. Aber es geht nicht. Ich kann kein Objekt von der Klasse JasperReport erzeugen. Eclipse erkennt die Klasse nicht. Wieso?


----------



## The_S (21. Mrz 2007)

Weil die Jar nichts im PlugIn Verzeichnis verloren hat! Du musst das Jar über den Build-Path deines Projekts einbinden!


----------



## MalakEkan (23. Mrz 2007)

Hmm das ist komisch. Auf irgendeiner englischen Seite habe ich gelesen das diese Datei ins plugin Verzeichnis soll. Finde die Seite leider nicht mehr. 

Ist es aber möglich das man nicht bei jedem neuen Projekt diese Datei über den Erstellungspfad laden muss. Also das die Datei immer vorhanden ist?


----------



## Waldi (5. Apr 2007)

Mensch Malak stell dich nicht so an. Pro Projekt müssen die Jar Dateien in den Erstellungspfad. So viel Projekte hast du ja wohl nicht als das du dir da was abbrichts oder?? Notfalls machst du ein Projekt als Vorlage und kopierst das immer wieder.

Waldi ;-)


----------

